# Subversive VS. Subclipse



## Thomas Darimont (13. August 2006)

Hallo!

Neben dem Subclipse Eclipse Plugin von den Subversion Machern gibts noch ein anderes freies Produkt namens Subversive. Hat hier schon jemand damit gearbeitet?

Subversive
http://www.polarion.org/index.php?page=overview&project=subversive

Subclipse
http://subclipse.tigris.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (19. März 2007)

Hallo Tom,

hast du inzwischen Erfahrung mit Subversive sammeln können, das du eine Empfehlung für SVN/CVS Anfänger geben könntest?


Vg Erdal


----------



## Laocoon (20. März 2007)

Also ich persönlich arbeite mit Subclipse. Und ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich da jetzt nen anderes Tool nehmen sollte. 
Bisher *ausholzklopf* verhält sich Subclipse sehr stabil. Auch gerade was Refactoring und dergleichen angeht. 
Das ich so von Subclipse begeistern bin, kann auch daran liegen, dass ich mir (vor einiger Zeit) schon mehrere CVS Repositories mit dem Standard Eclipse CVS Tool geschrottet habe 

Wenn jemand einen Grund weiß warum man mit  Subversive anstelle von Subclipse arbeiten soll, so möge er nun sprechen, oder für immer schweigen 

Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## ishino (20. März 2007)

Ich habe mal kurz drüber nachgedacht, einfach interessehalber Subversive auszuprobieren. Allerdings kann ich den "Vorteilen" gegenüber Subversion (oder "other competing products", wie es auf deren Website heißt) nichts entnehmen, was ein solcher wäre (für mich).



> Interactive merge operation, similar to merge in Eclipse CVS plug-in


Hat Subversion auch, wäre ohne auch irgendwie sinnfrei...


> Full projection of Eclipse refactoring operations into Subversion


Laut deren Erklärung heißt das für mich, daß ich beliebig viele Refactorings machen kann, ohne immer gleich commiten zu müssen. Wo da jetzt der Vorteil gegenüber Subversion sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft.  


> Support of recommended repository layout, including trunk, branches and tags layout


Auch kein besonderer Knaller...

Das eindeutig beste Feature:


> Automatic resolving of conflicts


Hmm...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wer Subversion hat, braucht kein Subversive und umgekehrt. 

EDIT: Muß natürlich "wer Subversive hat" heißen. Die nehmen sich einfach nichts und funktionell können sie sich ja auch kaum unterscheiden, weil sie beide nur ein Frontend für Subversion selbst sind.


----------



## KlaDi (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab eine Eclipseversion mit Subversive und eine mit Subclipse. Große Unterschiede konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, außer das mir bei Subclipse die Aufteilung der Menüs besser gefällt.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## zeja (21. März 2007)

Ich benutze das Tortoise SVN Plugin, es gibt also auch noch anderes als Subversive und Subclipse. Mir macht Subclipse z.B. zuviel ungefragt alleine. Da krieg ich immer nen Schreck. Bei Tortoise muss ich zwar alles selber machen wenns um Refactoring geht, aber dafür tuts auch nichts wovon ich nicht weiss.


----------



## KlaDi (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es Tortoise SVN auch als Plugin für Eclipse? Mir war es nur bekannt als extre Programm.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## zeja (23. März 2007)

eclipse Plugin


----------



## henningp (4. August 2010)

Auch wenn der Thread schon uralt ist, könnte es die Leute interessieren die per Google o.Ä. auf diesen Thread stoßen.

Das einzige was mir bei Subclipse fehlt ist die Funktion "Scan locks", welche alle noch offenen Locks ausgibt. Das kann manchmal sehr nützlich sein und erspart einem viel Zeit! Falls es doch eine Möglichkeit in Subclipse die offenen Locks auszugeben, her damit


----------

